# Is it NVMe SSD or the Controller not working. Need assistance!



## The N (Jul 20, 2019)

Hello,

I was playing Shadow of tomb Raider today and PC suddenly got rebooted. This repeated for 2 more times. I thought it is PSU, but surprisingly, my PCIe M.2 NVMe 256GB SSD drives making an issue. Now, the SSD is not recognizing in Disk Management, hence nothing in My Computer. I went into Device Manager for driver updation, but the NVMe Storage Controller displaying _Yellow Exclamation Mark  *The screenshot of Device manager is attached *_and BIOS displaying message _No SATA /PCIe NVMe controller is present _is displaying in PCIe configuration options. Which urged me to test the SSD on other M.2 Slots. I pull out the GPU and tried it on other 2 slots, however, nothing changed.







My question is, is it really SSD or the controller that is making an issue? please let me know.

PC Specs:

Gigabyte Z370X Gaming 5
Intel Core i5 8600K 3.6 GHz (OC 4.5GHz)
Adata XPG D41 8GB*4 DDR4 3000 MHz CL16 RAM Kit
Sapphire RX 580 8GB GPU
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SSD
*Adata XPG SX8000 NVMe M.2 SSD (Subjected NVMe SSD)*
SilverStone ST 650W Platinum PSU
Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B CPU Cooler


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2019)

The only way we can be 100% sure is testing a working SSD in the same slot or testing that duff ssd in another pc 

That way we rule out that its not just the board but the ssd or the other way round


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 20, 2019)

Looks like NVMe died on you there, otherwise it would work on other slot.
At least that's what "I/O adapter error occured" suggests to me (damaged controller, or memory chips).
Can you check SMART on drive ?


----------



## aQi (Jul 20, 2019)

If the other SSD is running fine then the onboard controller is good. You have already changed the m2 slot. Its the nvme drive that is of fault.


----------



## The N (Jul 21, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> The only way we can be 100% sure is testing a working SSD in the same slot or testing that duff ssd in another pc
> 
> That way we rule out that its not just the board but the ssd or the other way round



Well, I don't have another PC. Ask a friend and he'll be available on Monday, so only then I can check it.


agent_x007 said:


> Looks like NVMe died on you there, otherwise it would work on other slot.
> At least that's what "I/O adapter error occured" suggests to me (damaged controller, or memory chips).
> Can you check SMART on drive ?



Can't. As the drive is not recognized anywhere on PC. 


Aqeel Shahzad said:


> If the other SSD is running fine then the onboard controller is good. You have already changed the m2 slot. Its the nvme drive that is of fault.


My board got 3x M.2 slots, but yes, it does not work on any of them. Most probably is the stick on fault. I hope not the motherboard.  

There is another observation that when I plugged in the SSD and turn ON the PC, it takes about 131 seconds (above 2 minutes) to boot, while without it pretty normal i.e. 10 seconds. Not to mention the PC stuck long on motherboard logo.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2019)

sounds like you managed to kill an NVME drive, pretty rare to see happen


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jul 21, 2019)

Those ADATA drives seem to fail like that. It comes with no warning and they just die. You’re not the first, and definitely won’t be the last.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 21, 2019)

I destroyed the stock plextor drive in my laptop after a few months, same kinda events here.


----------



## er557 (Jul 21, 2019)

that is strange and kinda alarming


----------



## Zareek (Jul 21, 2019)

Test the drive on your friend's rig to be sure, that should make the RMA process smoother.


----------



## The N (Jul 21, 2019)

Zareek said:


> Test the drive on your friend's rig to be sure, that should make the RMA process smoother.


I will test the drive on friend's PC just to confirm 100% that it is M2 drive and not the controller. Unfortunately, it does not carry any sort of warranty.

It's a great disappointment, I might be very unlucky, but this thing really pushing me back spending on these drives because by it's doom, I lost some data in it. Maybe it;s a lot better to get hands on Samsung one as they have better repute.


----------



## Flaky (Jul 21, 2019)

The N said:


> (...) that it is M2 drive and not the controller.


The drive controller and drive itself and integrated into one thing in case of NVMe, as each NVMe is a completely separate PCIe device. This is different from SATA.


----------



## Zareek (Jul 21, 2019)

The N said:


> I will test the drive on friend's PC just to confirm 100% that it is M2 drive and not the controller. Unfortunately, it does not carry any sort of warranty.
> 
> It's a great disappointment, I might be very unlucky, but this thing really pushing me back spending on these drives because by it's doom, I lost some data in it. Maybe it;s a lot better to get hands on Samsung one as they have better repute.


That is too bad... Pretty much if you want to sell a product in the US you need to offer some sort of a warranty. For SSDs that typically ranges from 3 to 5 years. Samsung drives are built to last in my experience and their performance is always extremely competitive. You will pay a price premium over the more generic brands like ADATA.


----------

